# How to compile libmtp on mac os x?



## thalhayasir (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi All,

I downloaded libmtp from sourceforge. I have installed libusb and libiconv on my mac machine. when i run make for libmtp i am getting and error thrown stating that libiconv files cannot be found. Let me know if i am making any mistake.

Thanks in Advance!..

Regards
Thalha


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, one, huge mistake:

http://macosx.com/forums/howto-faqs/269015-forum-tutorials-guides-only-not-questions.html

You've posted this question in the wrong section of the forum... a section whereby questions are not answered.


----------



## thalhayasir (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.
Is there any tutorial which guides how to compile libmtp for mac os x?

Regards
Thalha


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 28, 2009)

This appears to be a Mac OS X-compatible UB of libmtp:

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Development/Libraries/libmtp.shtml


----------

